# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  معکوس کردن یک آرایه

## spare70

سلام و خسته نباشید.
دوستان من باید یه برنامه به زبان اسمبلی بنویسم که این برنامه باید با یک تابع که شامل آرگومانهای : آدرس ارایه و تعداد عناصر آن آرایه است ،آرایه را بدون استفاده از هیچ متغیر کمکی و فقط با استفاده از ثباتها معکوس کند.
 از شما خواهش می کنم اگه کسی چیزی بلده کمکم کنه.... 
ممنون.
البته راستش خودم نوشتم یه چیزایی اما مشکل من اینجاست که تقریبا 85 درصد میدونم الگوریتم چیه فقط وقتی میخوام به زبان اسمبلی پیادش کنم قاطی می کنم. :متفکر:

----------


## xman_1365_x

خوب میتونید به حالت استاتدارد پارامتر هارو در پشته قرار بدین و یا از ثبات ها به این عنوان استفاده کنید
در ارتباط با معکوس کردن آرایه، قبلا چندین تاپیک زده شده جستجو کنید.
موفق باشی

----------


## spare70

سلام.بسیار ممنون از راهنماییتون.
من این کد رو نوشتم ... البته با یه روش میانبر.
بازهم متشکر.

----------

